# Either sex extended archery?



## wolverine_173 (Jul 14, 2015)

I have an archery Buck tag and an archery elk tag. I did not get either during the normal hunt.

I took the ethics course and want to do the Extended hunts. So does that mean I can shoot a Buck or Doe and with elk a bull or a cow? Thanks in advance


----------



## ut1031 (Sep 13, 2007)

absolutely! You only have until the 30th for deer and 12/15 for elk.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

Actually doesnt he only have til the 30th for either sex deer, but he can hunt does til 12/15?


----------



## GSPonPoint (Sep 24, 2008)

According to the field regulations guide and the DWR webpage linked below all deer hunting ends on Nov 30 for the extended archery.

http://wildlife.utah.gov/hunting-in-utah/1063-extended-archery-ethics-course.html


----------



## alpinebowman (Sep 24, 2007)

Colorcountry they changed it a couple years ago to where the deer hunt completely ends on the 30th


----------

